# μια λανθασμένη χρήση του «παρά»;



## διαφορετικός

Δεν καταλαβαίνω το εξής απόσπασμα από Καστελλόριζο - Βικιπαίδεια
«Την ονομασία Καστελλόριζο έλαβε περί το τέλος του 14ου αιώνα, από τους Ιωαννίτες Ιππότες, επί του 8ου Μαγίστρου του Τάγματος, όταν έκτισαν επί του κοκκινωπού βράχου παρά την είσοδο του λιμένα, κάστρο υπό το οποίο αναπτύχθηκε η πόλη (στου Καστελίου τη ρίζα) .»

Ιδίως δεν καταλαβαίνω το μέρος «έκτισαν επί του κοκκινωπού βράχου παρά την είσοδο του λιμένα, κάστρο».

Πρόκειται για μια από τις σημασίες που περιγράφονται στο εξής λεξικό;
Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής
Λεξικό της κοινής νεοελληνικής


----------



## Acestor

Ναι, είναι η σημασία II στο τέλος του πρώτου λήμματος, για την πρόθεση. Έχει τη σημασία «δίπλα»: έχτισαν κάστρο πάνω στον βράχο, δίπλα στην είσοδο του λιμανιού.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Acestor.

Πιθανώς είχα παραλείψει το μέρος «σε λόγιες εκφορές» του λήμματος. Όμως νομίζω ότι «παρά την είσοδο» δεν είναι «λόγια εκφορά».


----------



## dmtrs

διαφορετικός said:


> Όμως νομίζω ότι «παρά την είσοδο» δεν είναι «λόγια εκφορά».



Είναι καθαρά λόγια εκφορά, και μάλιστα αποκλειστικά στο γραπτό λόγο. Κανείς δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσε έτσι σήμερα προφορικά, πιστεύω.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σου, dmtrs.



dmtrs said:


> Κανείς δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσε έτσι σήμερα προφορικά


Αυτό δε με εκπλήττει και δεν ήθελα να υποστηρίξω το αντίθετο.

Αλλά μόνο ένα μέρος της φράσεως «παρά την είσοδο» είναι ειδικά «λόγιο», δηλαδή η σημασία του «παρά», και όχι το μέρος «την είσοδο». Αντίθετα το παράδειγμα «παρά πόδα», που αναφέρεται στο λήμμα του λεξικού. Για αυτό νομίζω ότι «παρά την είσοδο» δεν είναι «λόγια εκφορά».


----------



## dmtrs

διαφορετικός said:


> Αλλά μόνο ένα μέρος της φράσεως «παρά την είσοδο» είναι ειδικά «λόγιο», δηλαδή η σημασία του «παρά», και όχι το μέρος «την είσοδο».



Φυσικά, η αιτιατική «_την είσοδο_» είναι σε καθημερινή χρήση. Όμως η φράση στηρίζεται σε μία συγκεκριμένη σύνταξη (_παρά+αιτιατική_ για να δηλώσει το πλησίον, την εγγύτητα) που είναι λόγια (ή αρχαΐζουσα). Αυτό που καθιστά τη φράση λόγια δεν είναι οι λέξεις που την αποτελούν αλλά η συγκεκριμένη σύνταξη. Το _παρά+αιτιατική_ σήμερα κανονικά δηλώνει εξαίρεση (=despite of): Παρά την είσοδο των οπλοφόρων στο χώρο οι θαμώνες παρέμειναν ψύχραιμοι.


----------



## διαφορετικός

dmtrs said:


> Αυτό που καθιστά τη φράση λόγια δεν είναι οι λέξεις που την αποτελούν αλλά η συγκεκριμένη σύνταξη.


Συμφωνώ. Αλλά στο λεξικό αναρωτιέμαι γιατί λέει «σε λόγιες εκφορές» και όχι «σε λόγια σύνταξη» ή απλά «(λόγ.)». Οι προθέσεις χρησιμοποιούνται σε εκφορές στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, δεν είναι έτσι;

Προσθήκη:
Από τη γνώμη μου Απ' ό,τι ξέρω το «παρά πόδα» είναι λόγια _στερεότυπη_ εκφορά. Αυτό το γεγονός ενισχύει την εντύπωση ότι «λόγια εκφορά» εδώ εννοεί κάτι παρόμοιο.


----------



## dmtrs

διαφορετικός said:


> Αλλά στο λεξικό αναρωτιέμαι γιατί λέει «σε λόγιες εκφορές» και όχι «σε λόγια σύνταξη»



Πιθανόν έχεις δίκιο, όμως συχνά η λέξη _εκφορά_ χρησιμοποιείται με έννοια παρόμοια με τη λέξη _σύνταξη. _Π.χ. μιλάμε για _εκφορά _των δευτερευουσών προτάσεων όταν θέλουμε να αναφέρουμε την έγκλιση (κυρίως) που χρησιμοποιείται σε κάθε περίπτωση.


----------



## διαφορετικός

dmtrs said:


> συχνά η λέξη _εκφορά_ χρησιμοποιείται με έννοια παρόμοια με τη λέξη _σύνταξη._


Ναι, καταλαβαίνω. Ευχαριστώ για την προσπάθεια σου. Καταλήγω στο ότι ένα λεξικό δεν αποκλείει κάθε αμφιβολία σε κάθε περίπτωση, ιδίως για ξένους.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω το εξής απόσπασμα από Καστελλόριζο - Βικιπαίδεια
> «Την ονομασία Καστελλόριζο έλαβε περί το τέλος του 14ου αιώνα, από τους Ιωαννίτες Ιππότες, επί του 8ου Μαγίστρου του Τάγματος, όταν έκτισαν επί του κοκκινωπού βράχου παρά την είσοδο του λιμένα, κάστρο υπό το οποίο αναπτύχθηκε η πόλη (στου Καστελίου τη ρίζα) .»


Πάντως στο μικρό αυτό απόσπασμα υπάρχουν αρκετές λόγιες εκφορές: "περί το τέλος", "επί του 8ου Μαγίστρου", "παρά την είσοδο", "επί του κοκκινωπού βράχου", "υπό το οποίο".


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> υπάρχουν αρκετές λόγιες εκφορές


Λοιπόν ο συγγραφέας μάλλον ήταν ξένος που έμαθε τα αρχαία ελληνικά πριν από τα νέα;


----------



## Perseas

Στις 'πηγές-βιβλιογραφία' στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας βλέπω ότι κάποιες είναι αρκετά παλιές. Ο συντάκτης του άρθρου φαίνεται ότι διατήρησε τις λόγιες εκφράσεις όπως ήταν στο πρωτότυπο.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Σ' ευχαριστώ για το σχόλιο, Perseas.


----------

